# What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro?



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Tell whether it's real or Gran Turismo (or other video game) and how much power the car was making. 
Just set a new one for me, 7:44.997 [Gran Turismo 4, regular controller], 357 PS. 


_Modified by Entwerfer des Audis at 12:31 AM 3/20/2008_


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (Entwerfer des Audis)*

OOHH oh excellent!!! a challenge... its on...
I say we should have a standard timne and a modified time...
"" runs off to do laps...


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I'll play
















It's been a while since I did that one, but as far as I remember everything was maxed out in regards to tuning; biggest turbo, nos (







), weight reduction , soft tires and a ugly ass spoiler for downforce.
No driver aids though...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (onward)*

Damn, that's quick! It must have taken a while to get that good! Seriously, how many horsepower was it making? I suppose I could cut maybe 5 or 10 sec. off my time, but I think I had the power maxed out on my Ur. How'd you do such a quick lap?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Here are some pics from my 7:45. 








































































On the long straight: 








Through Flugplatz: 
















































Uphill charge out of Bergwerk:


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (Entwerfer des Audis)*

question, on the game, HOW many laps do you think youve done... i'd say like many many thousands...


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (Entwerfer des Audis)*

hmm... well just did a 1 lap wonder...
7'22.216
maxed out HP, racing medium tryes and NO wing... went off 4 times whoops...
haven't done much, no time latley, but i think we can put assignments to one side for a bit of car set up, and competition haha...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_question, on the game, HOW many laps do you think youve done... i'd say like many many thousands...

I've done probably somewhere between 40 and 100, not that many, but I've memorised much of the track. Still, the faster the lap goes, the harder it is to keep from going off (obviously). 
I think I sort of spun once while on my 7:45 and had to reverse it back onto the track, (racing soft). I just did a 2 lap session, though, so I'm sure I could have gotten a bit better. 
By the way, what is maxed out horsepower on the Ur on GT4? I know nitrous adds 70 hp if you have it set to max power. 
I'm pretty busy, as well, so that's tough. I'll try to find some more time in the next week or two. 
Great job on the quick laps, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (Entwerfer des Audis)*

7'17.277 that time...
can go faster... but i think soft tyres 1st... then maybe a wing...
my offs were just where you go off and your still going, but loosing time rather than making it up... not actual crashes... so off twice that time...


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: What's your best Nürburgring time in an Ur quattro? (mik_git)*

375HP is what i have... could do with an oil change... get an extra 5 or so...
and 40HP NOS


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooooh I wanna get my ps2 working again.. I was rally racing my rs6 last weekend when my friend walked by and tripped over my controller wire... The ps2 fell 5 feet and doesn't play gt4 anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I reckon I could get a 7:10-ish in my red baby if I could get the oppertunity to play










_Modified by V8Star at 5:53 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (V8Star)*

can't remember exactally... 6 50 something i think... with everything on e the car (SS tyres, wing etc)... theres moretime there, but too many assignments... oh they were adivertising GT5 prologue on tv ... looks really good... hmmm laptop for school... or PS3???... hmmm


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (mik_git)*

Personal best (done today) was 7:33, but I only did two laps. 
I've discovered that it's fun to take the N-ring with a Honda Insight - I'm somewhere in the region of 8:15 with that, and it's only 160 PS.


----------

